# CZ Luggage



## Hiker61 (May 22, 2019)

We are planing a trip from Naperville to Sacramento on the California Zephyr. We will be in a Roomette. We can't check luggage at Naperville so I'm curious about the Superliner luggage rack. What are the chances there will be room in the rack at Naperville for a larger roller suitcase? Naperville is the first stop west of Chicago and I have heard that the rack is sometimes full. 

What are the chances that rack will be full and what does one do with their luggage if it is? There will be two of us in the Roomette so I don't see how it would fit in there.

Are there other places besides the luggage rack to store luggage? Should I take the luggage to Chicago and check it? Not the most convenient but it beats sitting with a suitcase in my lap for 2 days.


----------



## Asher (May 22, 2019)

I would bring bungee cords, you should be able to secure your luggage to other luggage or along side.


----------



## StanJazz (May 22, 2019)

You could take Metra to Union Station, check your bags from there and wait for your train in the Metropolitan Lounge. So much nicer waiting for a train there.


----------



## sej (May 22, 2019)

Hope you dont mind me kinda piggybacking this post? I'm thinking to take the cz from Naperville to denver. Since there is no chkin at npv, where do we store our luggage? Obviously we dont keep it with us at the seats?? Right?


----------



## trainman74 (May 22, 2019)

Hiker61 said:


> What are the chances that rack will be full and what does one do with their luggage if it is? There will be two of us in the Roomette so I don't see how it would fit in there.



I wouldn't worry about it. If there's a problem, your car attendant can get creative (either rearranging what's already on the rack, or finding alternate storage locations).



sej said:


> Hope you dont mind me kinda piggybacking this post? I'm thinking to take the cz from Naperville to denver. Since there is no chkin at npv, where do we store our luggage? Obviously we dont keep it with us at the seats?? Right?



I take it you're in coach? There will be a rack above your seats (which can handle bags that are a bit larger than what fits in airline overhead bins). Bags that are especially large/heavy can go on some storage shelves that are near the entry doors on the lower level -- which is what Hiker61 is referring to.


----------



## bratkinson (May 22, 2019)

I don't know about coach attendants on Superliners, but in sleepers, I've seen unusually large bags stored in the entry area, and moved by the attendant from one side to the other as needed to open the correct door at stops enroute.

Rather than packing a 'monster' bag that is likely too heavy for anyone but Superman to lift higher than 4" off the floor, why not use a 'big' bag...perhaps 28" wide, plus a sachell/small duffle bag...much easier to lift and perhaps put in the rack above your seat? I haven't measured it, but I'd estimate 16-18" vertical clearance in the overhead racks. 

In short, the bigger the bag, the fewer choices there are for stowing them. And don't forget about putting a monster in the trunk of a taxi and the lid won't close.


----------



## ehbowen (May 23, 2019)

That "monster" bag might be rejected in any case. Amtrak has a firm limit of 50 pounds for any single piece of luggage, whether checked or carry-on. True, if you carry it yourself they are unlikely to check the weight on it...but a true monster bag such as you describe might motivate someone to pull out the portable scale.


----------



## Hiker61 (May 24, 2019)

It is not really a monster bag. It's a little bit smaller than the maximum size allowed for carry on luggage. It is, however, too large to store in the Roomette. I'm just curious what the chances are that it there will not be space for it in sleeper luggage rack.


----------



## Rail Freak (May 24, 2019)

Hiker61 said:


> It is not really a monster bag. It's a little bit smaller than the maximum size allowed for carry on luggage. It is, however, too large to store in the Roomette. I'm just curious what the chances are that it there will not be space for it in sleeper luggage rack.


I have a pretty good size duffle bag & have had no problems (always under 50 lbs.). As far as the rack goes, you wont know if there's enough room until you get on board, but the SCA will take care of it!


----------



## Rasputin (May 25, 2019)

Based on my experience I don't think you will have a problem. Those luggage racks can hold a lot. I don't recall ever seeing them jam packed at the beginning of a trip but they can get a bit full midway through the trip. Once due to boarding snafu in Chicago our luggage spent most to the trip in the luggage rack in the next car. 

I assume from your comments that you have not previously travelled in a superliner roomette. We carry a couple of modest sized backpacks in there but the room has virtually no room for luggage. 

I wouldn't think it is necessary to go to Chicago to board but that would be your decision. Do whatever is easier for you.


----------



## SarahZ (May 25, 2019)

I think you'll be ok. My standard-size carry-on fits just fine on the step in the roomette. When I traveled with my ex-boyfriend, we'd often put our carry-on there and shove our backpack in the closet. You'd be amazed at how much you can cram into those rooms, even with two people.

Something a little larger than that will definitely fit on the luggage racks downstairs, even if they fill up considerably in Chicago. We used to travel during the holidays, when the train was at capacity, and the attendants always made it work.


----------



## junebug (May 25, 2019)

They won't bother you. I've taken the California Zephyr many times from Chicago. I boarded in Glenview on Metra, and they gave me a hard time about my luggage but let me on anyway. The worst that can happen is you have to check the luggage rather than taking it on board and putting it on the luggage racks. I agree with the bungee cord idea.


----------



## junebug (May 25, 2019)

BTW nix on the overhead racks in coach. They're small. I've never had anything stolen from the luggage racks. I guess there's always a first time though.


----------



## chakk (May 26, 2019)

junebug said:


> BTW nix on the overhead racks in coach. They're small. I've never had anything stolen from the luggage racks. I guess there's always a first time though.



I would not leave anything too valuable in luggage in the coach luggage racks. Years ago my daughter's accompanying friend had all her cash stolen from the suitcase she had placed on the luggage rack. Had I been told in advance that she had cash in her suitcase I would have insisted she carry it on her person at all times.


----------



## junebug (May 26, 2019)

Agreed! Phone, valuables, cash, keep on or close to your body!


----------



## dogbert617 (Jun 25, 2019)

Usually I find there's enough room on Superliners, to store whatever bags you're carrying on the train without any probs. I'm not so sure you'd need to take Metra into Chicago and essentially double back to board the train, unless checked bags are that important to you. I like the suggested idea of taking a bungee cord and using that to tie around your luggage, myself.


----------

